# Why does Jon Stewart work when he's sick?



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

For the second time in weeks Jon Stewart did The Daily Show Monday sick with "the boo bons(?)" whatever that is. He says his kids bring home the sickies.

Why doesn't he let someone serve as substitute host? Johhny Carson and Regis had no problem skipping shows when they were sick.

The Daily Show correspondents are also writers so the writing should be OK. John Oliver, John Hodgman, Wyatt Cenak or Jason Jones would do fine hosting a show. They could bring in a "star" guest host like Steve Carell or Ed Helms or Rob Riggle. 

Stay home, Jon!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

netringer said:


> For the second time in weeks Jon Stewart did The Daily Show Monday sick with "the boo bons(?)" whatever that is.


I assume it's a play on "plague", as in bubonic. 
(I've certainly heard other people use plague as a general catch-all description / exaggeration for whatever bug is currently making them feel like crap.)


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I noticed that too. He looked horrible last night. You could tell Anderson Cooper was keeping his distance probably thinking: I might have to hop on a plane to Libya at a moments notice, I don't want to do that sick. If I were a guest I would demand that a fan or some sort of ventilation system be arranged to blow air away from me towards Stewart to keep the germs away.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wouldn't mind seeing John Oliver or Wyatt Cenak substitute host. John Hodgman would put me to sleep halfway through the opening monologue.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

He always seems to get sick just after they've taken a week off, so I'm sure that's why he does them. Honestly, I don't think there's any member of the news team I could stomach as guest host for more than five minutes; they're all best in small doses.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> He always seems to get sick just after they've taken a week off, so I'm sure that's why he does them. Honestly, I don't think there's any member of the news team I could stomach as guest host for more than five minutes; they're all best in small doses.


Jason Jones would be the about the only one I would think of as a suitable guest host.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They've had a guest host at least once or twice, one of the other correspondents.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I would assume that his company has PTO that doesn't differentiate between vacation and sick time. So if he takes a sick day then he loses a vacation day. When I've been in that situation I work sick a lot too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I seem to recall Colbert doing it before he had his own show (and I think he did his "conservative" schitck and it was part of how he got his show). I think Correll also did it once or twice.

Maybe he is the type of workaholic that never wants to miss a day. Actually, I think there is less and less use of his sidekicks. He's done quite a few shows now where it's just been him for the first two segments and then the guest.

I think a good fill in would actually be Brian Williams who's Jon's buddy. But I would imagine he does the news (or prepares for it) at the same time as The Daily Show tapes.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I would definitely check it out if Olivia Munn hosted....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> I would definitely check it out if Olivia Munn hosted....


I'd rather poke my eyes out. I personally fail to see what people see in her. (No, I don't need to see pictures, I've probably see them already.)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Johnny Carson used to have guests hosts all of the time. The guys today, Leno, Letterman, Stuart, et. al., never do. The one exception was when Dave had his heart surgery and was out for an extended period of time, he had guest hosts.

I think people see that Johnny allowing Leno to guest host hastened Leno's ability (or Helen Kushnick's ability) to push Johnny out and replace him with Jay before he was ready to go.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I also think that Jon really likes Anderson Cooper and wanted to interview him.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I remember several years back when one of Jon's kids was born, Stephen Colbert hosted an episode. He played the straight man a la Stewart, and I remember it seemed a bit "off" to have him be the straight guy.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jakerock said:


> I would assume that his company has PTO that doesn't differentiate between vacation and sick time. So if he takes a sick day then he loses a vacation day. When I've been in that situation I work sick a lot too.


Ess not dee same. You don't make ~$20,000 a workday like Jon Stewart does.

(When they don't let him carry over vacation days, they're talking serious money. )


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I'd rather poke my eyes out. I personally fail to see what people see in her. (No, I don't need to see pictures, I've probably see them already.)


That's just crazy talk.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

For the money?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

He should have stayed home for that Donald Rumsfeld interview last night, that was just awkward....


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> He should have stayed home for that Donald Rumsfeld interview last night, that was just awkward....


Seems like his interviews with that caliber of person -- and especially when they're discussing Iraq and other similar matters -- always end up having some stomach-churningly awkward moments. I assume he'll joke about it tonight.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> He should have stayed home for that Donald Rumsfeld interview last night, that was just awkward....





trainman said:


> Seems like his interviews with that caliber of person -- and especially when they're discussing Iraq and other similar matters -- always end up having some stomach-churningly awkward moments. I assume he'll joke about it tonight.


I don't think it was that bad or awkward, other than the "apology accepted" Jon began with. I don't think even Rumsfeld was having a that bad of a time with Jon.

Jon will go serious for certain guests and the Iraq war was certainly nothing to joke about.

"You didn't know about that program? It was _your_ program."


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I'd rather poke my eyes out. I personally fail to see what people see in her. (No, I don't need to see pictures, I've probably see them already.)


I am with you. She is nice to look at and all but, still seems uncomfortable in front of cameras. I don't think she is dumb, but she presents as such.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

frankmint said:


> I am with you. She is nice to look at and all but, still seems uncomfortable in front of cameras. I don't think she is dumb, but she presents as such.


I don't even think she's all that nice to look at. She does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

netringer said:


> I don't think it was that bad or awkward, other than the "apology accepted" Jon began with. I don't think even Rumsfeld was having a that bad of a time with Jon.
> 
> Jon will go serious for certain guests and the Iraq war was certainly nothing to joke about.
> 
> "You didn't know about that program? It was _your_ program."


Whenever Jon goes to commercial after the guest interview and shakes the guest's hand and they turn his mic off and just play audience applause, he almost always leans in to say something to the guest and it looks like he is saying something very serious and sincere or asking a question. I've always wanted to know what the heck he is saying. Is he just saying "thanks", or "hey I didn't really mean that stuff I said I was just joking" or "hey i'm just moving my lips to look like i'm being sincere"


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I really don't like people who go to work sick. The bubons just spreads. My entire town had it but since I am a retired and a hermit, I managed not to get it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I really don't like people who go to work sick. The bubons just spreads. My entire town had it but since I am a retired and a hermit, I managed not to get it.


I love my husband, but he drives me insane with this. It takes an act of congress for him to miss work. He hasn't taken a sick day in...well, forever. He took a half a day right after we started dating, when he CLEARLY should have not gone in in the first place.

That was 12 years ago.

In fact, he even went to work the day his Dad died. His boss had to send him home. (Although I think that was more because he didn't know what to do with himself.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

At least his grief wasn't contageous but that is pretty silly. Maybe if he misses a day, he is way behind.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jakerock said:


> I would assume that his company has PTO that doesn't differentiate between vacation and sick time. So if he takes a sick day then he loses a vacation day. When I've been in that situation I work sick a lot too.


He could still come to work and participate in the writing, just not be the on-air host that night.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> At least his grief wasn't contageous but that is pretty silly. Maybe if he misses a day, he is way behind.


Well, back then, he WAS the only person who knew how to do his job (radio news.)

I think he just hates to dump his job on someone else. Which is silly. Everyone gets sick now and again.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Well, back then, he WAS the only person who knew how to do his job (radio news.)
> 
> I think he just hates to dump his job on someone else. Which is silly. Everyone gets sick now and again.


As a current radio newsman I feel ya. There aren't many of us left who know what it is supposed to sound like.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Get Craig Kilborn to guest host!


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> I really don't like people who go to work sick. The bubons just spreads. My entire town had it but since I am a retired and a hermit, I managed not to get it.


What are you talking about?? From the looks of it, they took proper precautions. Everyone was safely standing at least 10 ft from Stewart. They even set him on a stage and shined bright lights on him to expose any germs that may have become air born.

In all honesty, I don't see how they could have done this any safer.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Ironically his guest had the bubons.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> Get Craig Kilborn to guest host!


Is he still alive? "Enough of me talking about me, why don't _you_ talk about me."


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I would definitely check it out if Olivia Munn hosted....





LoadStar said:


> I'd rather poke my eyes out. I personally fail to see what people see in her. (No, I don't need to see pictures, I've probably see them already.)





frankmint said:


> I am with you. She is nice to look at and all but, still seems uncomfortable in front of cameras. I don't think she is dumb, but she presents as such.


Olivia Munn was on Regis laying out how she pushed her own fast track up the ladder. "I came to CA to get a job as an intern but they said they had no slots so I showed up and said, "I'm the new intern..." and they let me in and "...then I got off the elevator on the executive floor that was supposed to be locked off and went from office to office looking in and one guy was inside and I went inside and he said, 'What are you doing here?' and I said, 'Can I go on the air?' and he laughed and sent me out to Fox Sports and I reported from the sideline that weekend"

I'm sure the unsaid part was how much cleavage she showed that first day.

Form that you get the impression that she's got the show biz trip down like Lady Gaga does. I wondered if she has an "agent" managing this but I think she is smart enough to figure it out on her own. Hey, she got a cast as a regular on a sitcom!

I think she does a merely decent job on the Daily Show reports


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think he just hates to dump his job on someone else. Which is silly. Everyone gets sick now and again.


We got people at work that will take vacation day(s) rather than take sick day(s).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I had saved up over a year's worth of sick days when I retired and one of the benefits is that this counts extra towards your time in for retirement. Could people be taking vacation instead of sick days for that reason?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

netringer said:


> Olivia Munn was on Regis laying out how she pushed her own fast track up the ladder. "I came to CA to get a job as an intern but they said they had no slots so I showed up and said, "I'm the new intern..." and they let me in and "...then I got off the elevator on the executive floor that was supposed to be locked off and went from office to office looking in and one guy was inside and I went inside and he said, 'What are you doing here?' and I said, 'Can I go on the air?' and he laughed and sent me out to Fox Sports and I reported from the sideline that weekend"
> 
> I'm sure the unsaid part was how much cleavage she showed that first day.
> 
> ...


So she admits she sexed her way to the top. Considering the amount of talent she has, not surprised. What is CA? The CA I know, Computer Associates, has no need for a sideline reporter LOL


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> So she admits she sexed her way to the top.


How do you draw that conclusion from that quote? Her quote mentions nothing about sex or sexuality.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> How do you draw that conclusion from that quote? Her quote mentions nothing about sex or sexuality.


I take it back....I didn't realize that it was Netringer's editorial about her cleavage, not hers.

Still, I have to wonder with her talent level, that there weren't a few geeks she ummm...sexed up?!?.....to her herself to where she is.

I really don't find her stuff very funny on TDS, I don't watch G4 (I loved TechTV btw), but my son told me she was there. And her acting on her sitcom is to say the least, average at best. she's probably the 6th best actress out of the 6 main characters. And I guess she's decent to look at...but certainly not "all that".


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I had saved up over a year's worth of sick days when I retired and one of the benefits is that this counts extra towards your time in for retirement. Could people be taking vacation instead of sick days for that reason?


Not with PSEG.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

rondotcom said:


> As a current radio newsman I feel ya. There aren't many of us left who know what it is supposed to sound like.


Yeah. It is a hard job. Harder than people realize, I think. Particularly in the small markets where one person IS the newsroom.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> So she admits she sexed her way to the top. Considering the amount of talent she has, not surprised. What is CA? The CA I know, Computer Associates, has no need for a sideline reporter LOL


Umm, it's this big state out west that has a lot of the entertainment industry in it? 



YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. It is a hard job. Harder than people realize, I think. Particularly in the small markets where one person IS the newsroom.


Amen, sister.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Umm, it's this big state out west that has a lot of the entertainment industry in it?
> ....


Ding! Ding! Ding!

I should have writ LA. Olivia says she hopped on a bus(?) to LA from nowheresville with little money intending to get the TV intern job that had no slots available when she got there. So she showed up anyway and the rest....


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I had saved up over a year's worth of sick days when I retired and one of the benefits is that this counts extra towards your time in for retirement. Could people be taking vacation instead of sick days for that reason?


Sick days should be "use them or lose them".


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Depends on where you work and what the benefits are. I have no idea why Federal civil service evolved this way. Most people use them all up.


----------

